# flounder



## fisherboy20 (Jun 3, 2009)

my best friends dad is an awsome flounder gigger but i dont wanna gig flounder i would like to catch them on a rod and reel but i dont know how. i need to know where to go to find them what time of day and what kind of bait to use. anything helps please:bowdown


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I've had a lot of luck in the winter catching flounder. I used a 3" Gulp! shrimp in molting color/flavor. Just rigged on a jighead and fished S L O W on the bottom near structure on an incoming tide.



You MAY also have some luck walking along the shoreline (where you'd normally gig flounder) and casting to them using a bull minnow or small Croaker or Pinfish - just an idea...


----------



## bmitch15 (Aug 17, 2009)

ive had most my luck with with just a clear leader and a hook using live shrimp. hope this helps!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Gulp! 3" shrimp in new penny on a 1/4 oz jighead fished around any kind of structure

u can also get reds, specs, n other less desirable fish doin this


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

There is going to be a flounder seminar at Flounders on Pensacola Beach on Monday October 12. It is part of the Saltwater Seminar Series put on by JoeZ and Chris Phillips. You will learn all you need to know there, there will be a very knowledgeable guest speaker.


----------

